# Made a free game for Christmas!



## ford442 (Dec 25, 2020)

Check it out - 

Behexed by 1ink.us







And Merry Christmas!! 

Maybe I should make a weed themed version...?...


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 25, 2020)

Lolz 


Pretty cool man, it even worked on my shitty old iPhone  


Kind of addictive like Tetris 



Well done smart ass  


Can u make it Vr please or would u need more cal mag ?


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 25, 2020)

As you can see I'm fucking really good at it :/


----------



## ford442 (Dec 26, 2020)

Sweet!
I'll have to see what it takes to format a thing VR. It is on my list of things to mess with.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 26, 2020)

What did you make the game in? I've played around with Unity for a few years. Made a couple games that could be played on a phone but I basically followed a tutorial. A friend and I have been messing around with a PC game for a couple years but it's a daunting task creating everything required


----------

